# Conexion de un motor trifasico en red monofasica



## javielchispas (Oct 11, 2008)

Saludos

Me gustaría preguntarles algo sencillo:

¿De cúantos uF por Kw debo poner el condensador para conectar, en triángulo, un motor de 220/380 v a una línea de corriente monofásica 220v F+N?


----------



## krit (Oct 11, 2008)

Segun mis datos son 50 microfaradios por CV a 220.
Y ya sabes un CV=736W.
Esto es una solucion para conectar un motor trifasico a tension monofasica pero pierdes siempre algo de potencia.
Si quieres aprovechar toda la potencia del motor sabras que hoy hay variadores de velocidad electronicos que sacan trifasico real y ademas puedes variar la velociddad del motor desde 0 hasta un 240%..


----------



## javielchispas (Oct 11, 2008)

Gracias por tu respuesta krit. Tus datos son correctos a tenor de lo que cuenta este documento que encontré de un fabricante de condensadores:


_EMPLEO DE MOTORES TRIFÁSICOS EN REDES MONOFÁSICAS
Un motor trifásico puede emplearse en una red monofásica, con la ayuda de un
condensador permanente. Aunque es naturalmente imposible obtener las mismas
condiciones originales de funcionamiento, este sistema permite ampliar el campo de
aplicación de determinado tipo de herramientas y maquinaria.
En la figura se indica el esquema de conexión:
Nota: el cambio de conexión del borne * del condensador, permite invertir el sentido de
giro del motor.
Selección del condensador
Los valores aproximados de la capacidad del condensador necesario se indican en la
siguiente tabla. Debido al paso de la corriente del condensador a través del devanado del
motor, su tensión de trabajo es superior a la de la red:_

_Tensión red (V)      Condensador C      Tensión condensador UC
220 V                      ∼ 70 μF/kW             ∼ 250 V
110 V                      ∼ 240 μF/kW           ∼ 125 V
380 V                      ∼ 22 μF/kW             ∼ 430 V_

_Rendimiento del motor
Los valores que se pueden esperar de un motor trifásico conectado a una red monofásica
son los siguientes:
Par de arranque: del 25 al 30% del par nominal
Potencia máxima: del 70 al 80% de la potencia nominal
NOTA: Si el par de arranque es insuficiente, se puede mejorar añadiendo un
condensador de arranque, de valor de capacidad aproximadamente doble al
indicado. Este condensador debe dimensionarse tras efectuar ensayos de
aplicación real._

https://lifasa.com/pdf/Notas_tecnicas_motor.pdf

En cuanto a lo de los variadores, para ciertas aplicaciones no son los adecuados, pues, en caso de un equipo portátil, no se pueden poner en el mismo cable de alimentación con la facilidad que un condensador, o al menos no sin quedarse preocupado por lo frágil de este y el coste de sustitución, además de lo incómodo por abultado. Y para el caso que en esta ocasión me ocupa, no es necesario sacar el máximo rendimiento al motor (es una bomba de achique).

Saludos.


----------



## snowboard (Oct 11, 2008)

excelente aporte, muchas gracias a ambos

saludos


----------



## Hunterex (Jul 24, 2009)

Que tal amigos! quien de ustedes ha conectado un motor trifasico en una red monofasica? por mi parte estuve investigando sobre el tema y no consegui información concreta, si alguien sabe de esto, por favor no dude en compartir su experiencia Muchas gracias...
P.D: adjunto un simple esquema para conectar el motor (aunque carece de soporte tecnico).
Muchos saludos...


----------



## DMag00 (Jul 25, 2009)

Co la información que tienes en suficiente, solo tienes que armarlo y conseguir el valor del capacitor; ya que te ayudará o perjudicará para el arranque y funcionamiento.
Si alguien sabe como obtener el valor por favor,,, ayuda..... ami tambien me interesa el tema.
Y gracias por el adjunto es muy útil.


----------



## Hunterex (Jul 25, 2009)

Hola amigo DMag00! me complace mucho que ta haya servido la información, como puedes ver en el diagrama es muy sencillo, solo que falta información teorica que sirva de fundamento por ejemplo: necesitamos saber con presicion teorica, cual seria la proporcion de potencia que se pierde tras realizar este tipo de conexion y aparte seria bueno conseguir algun tipo de información que sirviera como soporte para la formula de donde se calcula el valor del condensador del segundo diagrama, donde aplican dos condensadores, uno para el arranque y otro para la marcha.
Otra cosa muy importante seria conocer, de buena fuente, cuales serian las demas caracteristicas incluyendo las desventajas y otras consideraciones tecnicas que deberiamos tener para reaizar este tipo de conexion.
Muchos saludos...


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 25, 2009)

Pero alli esta la famosa formulita, hay que interpretarla:

C = Capacidad en uF
I = es la corriente del motor en [A]
F = es la frecuencia de trabajo en [Hz]
U = es la tension entre lineas en [V]

luego hay que tomar los datos de la placa del motor que se quiere usar y aplicarlos para conocer el valor de C.


Salu2
Mac


----------



## krit (Jul 26, 2009)

Por la información que yo tengo son 50 microfaradios por CV a una tension de 220V.
Y sí, he hecho los calculos y coincide con lo que resulta de la formula.

El condensador debe ser 1,25 veces la tension de red.
La perdida de potencia es de un 10 a 20 por ciento inferior que si se conectara en red trifasica y el par de arranque es un 40 a 50 % menor . Eso es lo que dice mi manual.


----------



## Hunterex (Jul 26, 2009)

Que tal amigos! Quiero hacerles una consulta, por lo siguiente, tengo las caracteristicas nominales de un motor trifasico el cual es de 1HP, 230VAC 3,6A  60HZ, realicé los calculos segun la ecuacion para el condensador del archivo adjunto y me resulto 41,5MF (sabemos que no es un valor de condensador comercial y es obvio que hay que redondear el valor) De todas maneras creen que estan bien hechos los calculos?

Para mi amigo krit,  investigue por alli, y dicen que tras esta conexion el par de arranque se pierde  mas o menos en esa proporcion que comentas, pero en el archivo adjunto muestra un ultimo esquema que reduce esta perdida y que aplica un segundo condensador con el valor igual, al doble del calculado (con la desventaja de que hay que armarle un circuito de control para poder conmutar los condensadores). Tambien encontré una reglita parecida a la tuya donde dice que el condensador deberia ser 70MF por cada Kw, y la tension del mismo 1,25 por encima de la tension de la red (exactamente lo que tu comentaste) pero difiere un poco con respecto al valor de la ecuacion. De todas formas para sacarme las dudas, haré el experimento y luego comento los resultados.

En fin, muchas gracias a todas las personas que se han sumado a este tema, y les sigo invitando para que opinen y compartan sus experiencias, pues esta información podria ser util para sacarnos de apuros en algun momento.......
Muchos saludos..............


----------



## Hunterex (Jul 27, 2009)

Hola amigos! espero que todos esten muy bien, para mi amigo DMag00, gracias por subir el link al parecer es un tema que anteriormente ya fue discutido, estuve leyendo y  nadie dio alguna respuesta definitiva con resultados comprobables, ya que, las respuestas diferian un poco entre si, aunque es muy buena la información creo que lo mas conveniente seria llevarlo nosotros mismos a la practica y realizar las mediciones pertinentes para determinar la aplicacion de manera concreta.
Muchos saludos para todos....................


----------



## ogry (Nov 2, 2009)

Buenas,

Tengo que controlar el sentido de giro de un motor trifasico en una red monofásica desde un microcontrolador. 

Las señales del micro se pasan primero por unos 4N25 y luego por un ULN2803 antes de dirigir la salida de las bobinas de los reles que vienen alimentadas a 12V. Hay un rele para el sentifdo izquierdo y otro para el sentido derecho. Cuando el rele de izq. se activa, desactiva el de derecha (por seguridad) aunque el micro ya se ha ocupado antes de eso. Similarmente ocurre al invertir el giro.

El circuito de motor es simplemente un condensador de 6 microF conectado entre dos de los tres polos del motor. El que queda libre, esta conectado permanentemente a la fase. Los reles controlan la conexión entre esos dos polos y la antifase.

Doy mas datos: el motor esta ratado a 550W y la red esta generada desde un inverter de 2200W que se alimenta desde un banco de baterías de suficiente capacidad (en una finca autosuficiente).

El problema lo tengo con los transitorios creados por las cargas inductivas/capacitivas al parar/arrancar los motores, que me abrasan PCs, HUBs, WebCams y demas electrónica coloque por la zona.

Quiero cambiar los relés por SSR's, pero temo abrasarlos igualmente, y no tengo claro ni qué varistor colocar en paralelo ni qué resistencia/fusible colocar en serie.

¿Ideas? ¿Soluciones?

Muchas gracias por adelantado



Saludos,      OSCAR.


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 2, 2009)

estimado ogry, has probado con algun filtro para estos picos de voltaje, el varistor que citas, pidelo a 130volts, va colocado en paralelo con la fase de ca. que alimenta
la fuente de control.


----------



## ogry (Nov 3, 2009)

¿Hay algún filtro de picos de voltaje eficiente para estos picos?

No he entendido muy bien dónde dices que hay que poner el varistor, ni por qué dices de pedirlo a 130V, cuando el circuito es de 220V...



Saludos,      OSCAR.


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 3, 2009)

hola ogry, en la tiendas de electronicas puedes adquirir un supresor de picos de acuerdo al voltaje y la carga que quieres proteger, en su interior cuenta con un varistor, capitores y un diodo supresor de voltaje asi como un interruptor de reposicion, disculpa como no mencionaste a que voltaje, estaba trabajando el circuito que describes, te hice esa sugerencia.


----------



## ogry (Nov 3, 2009)

Tu lo que quieres es arruinarme ;-)

http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail&name=277-1867-ND

Además, he preguntado en Telkron y Conectrol y si no les das la referencia no saben decirte nada...

A lo mejor tu puedes decirme que referencia pondrías para el caso, que no sea mas cara de 10€, eso sí, ¡que tengo que poner 8!



Saludos,      OSCAR.


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 3, 2009)

hola ogry, aqui te dejo una direccion para que tengas una referencia de lo que necesitas, saludos *http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/*

asi tambien puedes en dado caso conseguir en un "deshuesadero" de electronica, y comprar o conseguir un chasis o una plaqueta de un equipo electronico, tv,video,hornomicroondas,etc. en la placa, en dodde normalmente esta conectado el cordon de alimentaion de c.a sigue las pistas y en su camino encontraras un filtro rf, para picos transistorios, estos son una bobina, capacitores y el famosos varistor.armar un circuito, con estos componentes,asi como los encontraste en la placa, suerte


----------



## radni (Nov 3, 2009)

Te puedo hacer una pregunta para aclarar: no será por casualidad un motor monofásico con capacitor de marcha ? Si es así solamente necesitas colocar circuitos apagachispas en paralelo con los contactos de los relés que conmutan la carga (ejemplo .47 microfaradios en serie con una resistencia de 39 ohms 2W) y colocá VDR de 230 V en paralelo con la linea de alimentación antes de la entrada de tensión al motor.
Suerte


----------



## ogry (Nov 4, 2009)

Pues puede ser... pero siempre he pensado que un "motor monofásico con capacitador de marcha" es en realidad un motor trifásico al que el capacitador le suple las fases...

Esta claro que la red snubber quitaría las chispas, pero yo no sé si las electrónicas se fríen por FEM o por EMI, y no veo que la RC me quite todo el problema.

VDR de 230 o de 250? me parece que la de 230 va a durar mas bien poco, aunque por otro lado, apoyadas en la snubber, puede ser un valor suficiente...

Gracias radni de cabsas, lo probaré

Por otro lado, estoy mirando una cosa que se llama alternistores, y que parece hecha para el efecto...



Saludos,     OSCAR.


----------



## radni (Nov 4, 2009)

Ogry te aclaro un concepto: un motor monofásico con capacitor de marcha no es igual a un trifásico con capacitor que le suple las fases, en realidad es un motor bifásico en el cual una de las fases es alimentada por una corriente  adelantada en fase por el capacitor para poder generar un campo pseudo rotativo.
Colocale una resitencia de drenaje (bleeder) en paralelo con el capacitor cosa que cuando se produzca la conmutación no lo encuentre en condiciones iniciales cargado con polaridad opuesta y se genere un transitorio de conexión del doble de tension de linea aplicado tanto al devanado de trabajo como a la linea de alimentación que en tu caso debe tener una impedancia bastante alta (para absorver este pico eso estaría colocada la VDR de 230V).
Si hacés esto comentá los resultados. Saludos


----------



## ogry (Nov 4, 2009)

Pues no te diría que no, pero lo cierto es que estos motores (ya sabes, los que vienen con las trócolas de oferta en cadenas de supermercados por 40€) suelen funcionar con variadores de frecuencia de los que se usan para motores trifásicos (o supuestamente trifásicos). Pero es como todo, la teoría es una cosa y la práctica otra, y seguro que tienes tu razón...

He hecho un pedido a USA ('dedoclave', por decirlo de alguna manera) de alternistores, optotriacs snubberless y varistores adicionales de varios voltajes, a ver que pasa... yo es que soy 'digital', y estas cosas me suenan muy de lejos...

Me gusta la idea de la resistencia, esta semana lo monto todo y la que viene os cuento...



Saludos,     OSCAR.


----------



## berrulo (Sep 28, 2010)

Hola gente, me presento, soy de Argentina, hace un tiempo que vengo leyedo informacion del foro (por cierto hay cosas muy interesantes) y hoy me he decidido por recurrir a uds en busca de una ayudita.

El tema es que hace una semana compre un compresor, que posee un motor trifasico.  Al mismo tiempo empeze los tramites para conseguir la linea trifasica de la compania suministradora de energia, pero esto recien va ser posible dentro de mas de un mes:enfadado:.   Por este motivo, decidi optar por algo que me saque del paso hasta finalizado dicho plazo.  Conecte el motor con capacitor a la red monofasica pero perdia mucha potencia y el compresor cargaba muy lentamente.  Despues le puse un motor de 2hp monofasico (el del trifasico es de 3hp) pero sin conseguir buenos resultados.

Mi pregunta es:  Hay en el mercado o se puede construir algun dispositivo similar a un variador de frecuencia, que entregandole 220 monofasico, me entregue 220 trifasico? estuve leyendo mucho de variadores, el problema es que no es factible economicamente adquirir uno.  En mi caso particular, no necesito variar la velocidad del motor, por lo tanto tampoco la frecuencia.  

Seria algo similar a un inversor me imagino, alguien tiene algun circuito que pueda facilitarme?? 

Aclaro, soy tecnico electronico, y poseo ciertos conocimientos sobre armado de circuitos.

Desde ya muchas gracias, y un saludo desde Argentina!!


----------



## jmcu (Sep 28, 2010)

Acoplale un motor de combustion interna me parece lo mas barato el inversor va a salir mas caro. Podrias poner un motor de moto usada. Tenes que ver la relacion por las revoluciones del motor


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 28, 2010)

berrulo dijo:


> Mi pregunta es:  Hay en el mercado o se puede construir algun dispositivo similar a un variador de frecuencia, que entregandole 220 monofasico, me entregue 220 trifasico? estuve leyendo mucho de variadores, el problema es que no es factible economicamente adquirir uno.  En mi caso particular, no necesito variar la velocidad del motor, por lo tanto tampoco la frecuencia.


Vos tenés la ilusión que exista algo casi tan sencillo y barato como poner un condensador en una fase ==> Olvídalo.

No cambia en nada que vos no necesites variar frecuencia, desde el momento que partís de monofásica tenés que rectificar y con esa continua ir a un puente H trifásico con IGBT. La plata y los dolores de cabeza se te van ahí, porque al tener alta tensión y corriente respetable, si las cosas no están bien hechas vuela todo. 

O te gastás la plata en bebida y esperás paciente la conexión, o gastás ~1500$ en un variador de 3HP y después lo usas para cualquier otra cosa. 
O si sos amigo del vecino de la izquierda y del de la derecha, tirás un cable provisorio desde el terreno de cada uno. Por lo general, se va alternando de fase entre casa y casa  .


----------



## berrulo (Sep 28, 2010)

jmcu, gracias por la idea, pero creo que no va a ser factible.

Eduardo. , no te creas que no lo pense, mira lo que sera, que los mismos tipos de la compania electrica me dijieron que haga eso...

Es increible que tarden tanto, el problema es que lo tengo que usar para trabajar, y no puedo demorar mucho mas.  Ya inverti demasiado, y no quiero gastar en un variador, que despues cuando tenga la trifasica no creo darle ningun uso.

Tenia la esperanza de poder armar algo, y de paso sacarme las ganas de armar algun circuito, que hace rato no armo, pero si me decis que es inviable, tendre que esperar nomas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2010)

berrulo dijo:


> Despues le puse un motor de 2hp monofasico (el del trifasico es de 3hp) pero sin conseguir buenos resultados.


 
Lo del capacitor serviría por ejemplo para una amoladora , que tardará en levantar vueltas y tendrá menos fuerza pero fuuncionará !

Si tenés un motor de 2 hp y las mismas rpm , una posibilidad es que le achiques la polea y compensarás con menor velocidad la menor potencia (la multiplicás mecanicamente).

Aparentemente la única posibilidad con el motor monofásico sería el capacitor más un inductor - NUNCA LO PROBÉ. El inductor podría ser una soldadora eléctrica . . . prueba y error 

Si es provisorio podés aplicar mecánica de campo al mejor estilo Mc Ghiver : levantás una de las ruedas de tracción de automovil y le colocas una llanta sin cubierta , con una correa algo mas larga los acoplás . Freno de mano , tacos y vas probando en que cambio y regulando anda mejor .

Cada tanto ando por "La Lonja" de asadacho .

Saludos !


----------



## berrulo (Sep 28, 2010)

jejeje! si, ese metodo lo conzco, yo tambien lo empleo seguido .

Esta muy bueno el articulo que adjuntaste, no se me habia ocurrido un inductor para atrasar la corriente, claro, de esta manera podes llegar "mas o menos" a tener fases desfasadas  (suena raro) entre si cerca de 90° no??

Ahora, se supone que tengo que medir la reistencia de una bobina del motor, y despues, con una resistencia y una inductancia conectadas en serie llegar a ese valor, para luego conectarselas en paralelo??

que otra cosa puedo llegar a usar como inductancia?

y, perdon la ignorancia, pero que es un puente de inductancias?? un puente de wheatstone? no se puede medir con un tester??

bue, demasiadas preguntas no?, espero no cansarlos 

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2010)

Para calcular el capacitor :

Motor dos polos = 2800 rpm
Motor 4 polos = 1400 rpm 

Los puentes buscalos aqui en el buscador o en San Googlecito

No te olvides de cambiar las chapitas del motor.

Y si tuvieras que construir una bobina para ésto te saldría mas cara que un motor monofásico de 3 Hp usado.

Por eso te sugerí probaras con el primario de una soldadora eléctrica o alguna otra bobina grande que tengas.

Si lográs hacerlo andar medile las corrientes en cada borne del motor con una amperométrica o las tensiones , que ni sueñes van a ser 220 - 220 - 220 . . .  que alguna trepe hasta los 250 sería hasta razonable.

Saludos y contanos cómo va !


----------



## berrulo (Sep 29, 2010)

Bueno gente, ya me decidi, voy a tratar de hacer un circuito electronico para generar trifasica.  Lo voy a encarar, porque mas alla del motor y demas, tengo muchas ganas de hacerlo, no me importan los dolores de cabeza, lo importante creo, es poder aprender algo nuevo.

Lo que les pido, es si pueden facilitarme algun diagrama esquematico, estuve leyendo el desarrollo del usuario andres cuenca, y parece correcto, el tema es que mencionaron que el integrado 74821 esta discontinuado.  Hay alguna version renovada, o algo similar a esto??

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2010)

Andrés es el dueño del circo che !


----------



## Lrodriguez (Sep 29, 2010)

Saludos soy nuevo en el foro, hace muchos años que soy seguidor de la electrónica... es un mundo muy interesante, y estudie en una Escuela Técnica Industrial, pero termine trabajando en muchos otros trabajos afines pero no exactamente electrónica... revisando encontre este material el cual quisiera compartir con ustedes... es una técnica muy anterior... que facilitó mucho el trabajo en este tipo de aplicaciones... conocida como Conexión Steinmetz ó transformación de un motor trifásico para que funcione en una red monofásica..yo tube la oportunidad de probarla en la escuela industrial... y funcionó muy bien en una práctica de laboratorio... solo que tiene limitaciones.. es decir, solo se puede implementar hasta motores de 2 Hp... espero les sea de algún provecho la información.. les anexo una hoja de conexiones que encontré en la web...  Saludos...


Ver el archivo adjunto Conexion Steinmetz.pdf


----------



## hermanoscastro (Oct 6, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo en este foro, pertenezco más al ramo de electricidad que de electrónica. Con respecto a la pregunta que mencionas, creo que te va a salir mas barato comprar un compresor monofásico nuevo, aunque sea de inferior calidad para salir del paso, que convertir tensión monofásica en trifásica.
Un saludo.


----------



## javierandres (Oct 6, 2010)

Saludos; decidí revivir el tema para no abrir un nuevo thread con una temática muy sil¡milar a la de éste. Resulta que para una fábrica compraron un motor trifásico de 7hp, pero también solo llega tensión monofásica y el trámite para conseguir la trifásica también es terrible. Estuve buscando un variador de frecuencia de entrada monofásica y salida trifásica de esa potencia y solo encontré el altivar 51, pero no existe este variador en stock, y con la importación el precio se eleva. Mi pregunta es, ¿podría usar un variador de entrada y salida trifásica, conectando la entrada monofásica a las terminales de entrada del variador? Porque otro variador, el altivar 31 sí se encuentra en el país, pero es de entrada y salida trifásicas.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 6, 2010)

javierandres dijo:


> ... Mi pregunta es, ¿podría usar un variador de entrada y salida trifásica, conectando la entrada monofásica a las terminales de entrada del variador? Porque otro variador, el altivar 31 sí se encuentra en el país, pero es de entrada y salida trifásicas.


Busca en Internet el PDF del variador y fijate admite entrada monofásica. Con 7HP lo mas probable es que no.

Al entrar con monofásica, la tensión rectificada sobre el puente de IGBTs va a tener un ripple infernal. Si el variador no está pensado para eso, directamente salta alarma por baja tension en el puente.


----------



## javierandres (Oct 6, 2010)

Hola Eduardo, gracias por responder. Justamente hay un variador de entrada monofásica y salida trifásica, pero sólo para motores de hasta 3HP. Así que no tengo muy claro qué hacer. Hice esta pregunta a un amigo que sabe más de esto que yo y me dijo que no había problema. Una pregunta adicional, si lo que tengo es una entrada de dos fases, en este caso habría problema al conectar estas a la entrada trifásica del variador, o se mantendría el inconveniente que señalaste?


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 6, 2010)

No entiendo bien estas dudas.

- Si el de 3HP admite entrada monofásica, el único problema que vas a tener es cuando tu motor demande mas de ~3HP porque va a saltar alarma de sobrecorriente.
No se específicamente en ese variador, pero en general dan los rangos para parametrizarlo, solo que nunca vas a poder sacarle mas de ~3HP.

- Si la linea es monofásica y la entrada del variador es trifásica, puenteando la bornera solamente haces que la corriente en los diodos de entrada sea menor, pero la tension sobre el puente será la misma que usando una sola fase.


----------



## javierandres (Oct 6, 2010)

Justamente a lo que me refiero es que no me sirve un variador cuya máxima potencia sea máximo de 3hp, puesto que el motor es de 7hp. Al no haber en el mercado un variador de entrada monofásica y salida trifásica de esa potencia, deseaba ver si utilizando uno de entrada trifásica y salida trifásica que sí soporta esa potencia podía ser usado. Por lo que me habían dicho no iba a haber mayor problema, pero leyendo tu respuesta parece que no va a ser posible una solución por ese lado; ahora sí que no sé muy bien por qué lado ir. La segunda parte a la que me refería era en el caso de que la entrada no fuera fase neutro sino fase fase, en este caso, si el problema sería el mismo.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 6, 2010)

javierandres dijo:


> La segunda parte a la que me refería era en el caso de que la entrada no fuera fase neutro sino fase fase, en este caso, si el problema sería el mismo.


Da igual, solo cambia la corriente en los diodos.  
Quedate tranquilo... Si el PDF del variador *no dice que admite entrada monofásica* no es un olvido del fabricante,


----------



## unleased! (Oct 8, 2010)

Lrodriguez dijo:


> Saludos soy nuevo en el foro, hace muchos años   que soy seguidor de la electrónica... es un mundo muy interesante, y   estudie en una Escuela Técnica Industrial, pero termine trabajando en   muchos otros trabajos afines pero no exactamente electrónica...   revisando encontre este material el cual quisiera compartir con   ustedes... es una técnica muy anterior... que facilitó mucho el trabajo   en este tipo de aplicaciones... conocida como Conexión Steinmetz ó   transformación de un motor trifásico para que funcione en una red   monofásica..yo tube la oportunidad de probarla en la escuela   industrial... y funcionó muy bien en una práctica de laboratorio... solo   que tiene limitaciones.. es decir, solo se puede implementar hasta   motores de 2 Hp... espero les sea de algún provecho la información.. les   anexo una hoja de conexiones que encontré en la web...  Saludos...
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 40254


Muy buena info!!!!
Yo ya sabia este tipo de conexiones pero esta muy bien detallado,lo voy a guardar como paño de oro!!!

Si se puede implementar en motores de mas de 2 HP pero no se hace porque   no compensa ya que se pierde un 50% de potencia y el arranque es muy   pobre.


Eduardo dijo:


> Vos tenés la ilusión que exista algo casi tan  sencillo y barato como poner un condensador en una fase ==>  Olvídalo.


 existir, lo que se dice existir...
existe
otra cosa cosa es que ande o que arda todo en el intento...


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si tenés un motor de 2 hp y las mismas rpm , una posibilidad es que le achiques la polea y compensarás con menor velocidad la menor potencia (la multiplicás mecanicamente).


quizás lo mas acertado, sencillo y funcional que se puede hacer


----------



## caput (Oct 8, 2010)

hola berrulo  permiteme aclarar tu duda  si tienes una acometida domestica monofasica dificilmente podras instalar un motor 220... de donde vas a sacar la otra fase...me explico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2010)

caput dijo:


> hola berrulo permiteme aclarar tu duda si tienes una acometida domestica monofasica dificilmente podras instalar un motor 220... de donde vas a sacar la otra fase...me explico


 

En algunos paises tenemos monofásica de 220 Vca , un vivo y neutro. 

Saludos !


----------



## rash (Ago 30, 2012)

Eso es posible....pero para motores no muy grandes.....
Para tu motor tienes que tener en cuenta que con esa solución perderás un tanto por ciento del par motor...es decir, si le exiges mucha potencia al motor, no funcionará....aunque hay formas de elevar un poco el par si en el momento de arranque se conecta otro en paralelo...pero eso es otro tema....

El motor se calentará más de la cuenta......

Con respecto al condensador Debe contar con una tensión superior 1,15 veces la de la red de alimentación...

Debes conectarlo en triángulo y una de las fórmulas para calcularlo es. C = 50 x P x (230/U)2 x (50/f)
(el 2 del primer paréntesis significa elevado  a dos).

Donde:
C es la capacidad en microfaradios.
P la potencia en kw del motor
U la tensión de red.
f la frecuencia de red.

Este cálculo es aproximado y lo más básico.... Y no tiene en cuenta el factor de potencia... Existe formas más complejas...todo dependerá del uso y aplicación del motor....

Saludos


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 11, 2015)

Hola amigos.
Ya que estan en este asunto. Tengo un motor y variador trifasico, variador yaskawa varispeed v7
pero resulta que la entrada es trifasica 220 y no tengo aqui en mi casa. Tengo que probar el motor y variador.
Poseo un transformador 110 a 220vac; Al conectar el variador con solo las dos lineas del trafo, enciende deja moverse entre el menu, y no se alarma.
Mi pregunta. ¿Puedo conectar el motor de tres fases a la salida, para probar sin peligro de que me haga un corto circuito?


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 11, 2015)

Si el variador trabaja solo con dos lineas en la entrada y tres en la salida lo puedes hacer, pero si el variador es entrada trifasica y salida trifasica no se puede hacer nada, no te va a trabajar y se puede estropear algo.


----------



## jamesoro (Mar 13, 2015)

pues respecto al tema, apenas hace dos semanas me toco ponerle a un motor trifasico los dos condensadores, el de marcha y el arranque, junto con un sistema para que el de arranque salga  a los 3 segundos, el motor quedo con el amperaje de placa ( 5 amp) pero mi curiosidad es, segun decia el dueño, lo habian bobinado para que trabajara asi, yo pregunto eso no se puede con un motor bobinado originalmente o me equivoco, gracias.

Pd. yo se que muchos ya tiene el esquema pero si desean subo como me quedo


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 13, 2015)

eso no se puede hacer con un motor trifasico bobinado para red trifasica, en este caso lo que hicieron con ese motor, según dices que afirma su dueño, fue tomar un motor trifasico y bobinarlo nuevamente para que trabaje en red monofasica, eso si se puede hacer, de otra forma no funciona.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 13, 2015)

Los motores trifásicos se pueden usar en monofásico poniendo un condensador. No va muy redondo, pero va.
Tiene su calculo pero no tengo ni idea de como se hace. En el único caso que lo he hecho fue probando y ya está.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 13, 2015)

Hace algunos años los variadores hasta 3HP podìan funcionar con 220 monofásicos o 380 trifasicos como los telemecanique, del cual conservo uno para ensayos.
En la actualidad vienen para unao u otra tensión siemrpe hasta 3HP.
Por otro lado un motor trifásico se puede conectar a la linea 220 monofásica con un condensador a la tercer fase, hay que configurarlo como estrella.
En casa teniamos un balancín de 12 toneladas que trabajaba asi, y en la fábrica donde fui jefe de mantenimiento por más de 10 años alguna vez tuvimos que hacer lo mismos con algunas máquinas.
En los manuales Siemens solia figurar una tabla para el valor de dicho capacitor en función de la potencia y la carga. obviamente tiene menos potencia y no se puede hacer en todos los casos, sobre todos en aquellos que durante el arranque necesitan una cantidad de potencia importante.
El año pasado instale un yaskawa entrada monofásica salida trifásica


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 13, 2015)

Bueno, me estan confundiendo.
Ahí les subo la imágen del variador y el circuito propuesto por el fabricante.
Si son tan amables y revisan el manual, aver como le hago.

No le voy a poner carga al motor, es solo para probar el variador, hacer cambio de giro al motor 
y poder programarlo...
Ya en el sitio que deba quedar, le conectare trifasica.
Pero debo probarlo, no puedo llegar a probar allá..
Gracias.

VAriador yaskawa varispeed V7


----------



## pandacba (Mar 13, 2015)

Ese circuito esta más que claro, como lo que se dijo, no te sirve porque es para etnrada trifásica.
Para entrada monofásica necesitas un modelo que soporte tal situación y eso solo hasta 3HP


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 14, 2015)

No se te vaya a ocurrir conectarle la fase faltante de la entrada del variador a un condensador, igual solo dispones en casa de un transformador de 110 a 220V, mejor prueba tu montaje en un lugar que disponga de red trifasica a 220 VAC

Por cierto, no conocía lo de conectarle un condensador para trabajar un motor trifasico en red monofasica, seria muy bueno conocer mas al respecto.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 14, 2015)

Es una técnic muy anterior a que aparecieran los inverter, de echo anterior a los semiconductores.
Hay muchas técnicas como esas que fueron de huso habitue, pero cuano aparecen nuevas se dejan por completo de lado por considerarse obsoleta en pos de las nuevas y quedan en el olvido, cuando sin embargo pueden seguir aplicandose en casos particulares


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 15, 2015)

Bueno decidi, programarlo con el trafo, pues se deja, y probarlo allá donde debe quedar con trifásica.
Otra cosa, que creo no he comentado, es que este lo necesito para usarlo en un motor de 0.5HP
El cual va a trabajar con inversion de giro, cada ves que se detecte un final de carrera, izquierda derecha y asi en forma permanente.
como va a trabajar a una unica velocidad, ¿debo dejar las tensiones y frecuencias maximas y minimas de trabajo al mismo valor? 
O se debe bloquear a una unica velocidad, para que arranque siempre a esta.
La otra cosa es que debe arrancar a maxima casi que de inmediato, 1 segundo maximo para acelerar totalmente, lo mismo para parar.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 15, 2015)

Si lo dejas tal como viene te arranca a velocidad nominal, siempre y cuando coincida la frecuencia con la red fijate cuanto es tu localidad y fijae que sea 50 o 60 según corresponda.
Lee el manual sobre la aceleración y la desaceleración hay valores máximos y mínimos si la parada es inmdediata tenes que considerar el uso de una R externa para tal fin o en su defecto un freno eléctrico.
Pregunto, para que un inverter si no queres variar la velocidad???
Tal vez hubiera sido mejor un sistema freno embrague electrico, que tenes arranque instanteo al igual que la parada, para la inversión de giro no hace falta tampoco un inverter, se consigue o con una llave manual o con contactores

Verifica que tensión entrega en salida, normalmente 220 trifásico, en tal caso debes conectar el motor en triangulo(motor 220/380) eso se consigue con las láminas en la bornera del motor tienen que qedar puenteados verticalmente(3 en toal)


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 15, 2015)

La cuestion es que este sistema va a funcionar como guiador de borde en una máquina viejita, la cual es muy pesada pues el motor debe mover la bobina de plastico a un lado y otro para que no se descarrile.
esta bobina va montada sobre un mecanismo de acero muy pesado que lleva dos rodillos que la desplazan en forma orizontal.
otro metodo me sale muy caro, pues estos dispositivos completos estan por los 3'500.000 cop.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 16, 2015)

Yo trabaje durante 10 en la industria gráfica y conozco perfectamete tales sistemas
Tal vez te seria más útil un motor de baja inercia o utilzar un basaso en un actuador electrico es más práctico y no sale tanto


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 18, 2015)

Explicame mejor eso por favor, no se que es un basaso


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2015)

Deberis decir"*un sistema basado en un actuador eléctrico*"


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 23, 2015)

Esta pregunta es inversa a la anterior.

Hola amigos.

¿Como conecto un variador con entrada mofásica de 220VAC y salida trifásica, a un sistema de electricidad trifásico de 220 volts, sin que existan conflictos.?
Creo que es como el de la imagén


----------



## pandacba (Mar 23, 2015)

*A una fase  y al neutro*, es la única forma que tenes 220, porque si conectas dos fases entre ellas hay 380
Fijate en la salida ya que normalmente ese tipo de invertere en la salida tiene trifáscia pero 220 por lo tanto al motor hay que ponerlo en triangulo lee el manual


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Mar 23, 2015)

En realidad depende de en que pais estés.  Por ejemplo en Colombia, son comunes las redes trifásicas a 220 voltios.  En ese caso, simplemente lo conectas de dos de las tres fases. Es muy importante la conexión a tierra tanto en el variador como en el motor. 

Saludos!


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 23, 2015)

Exacto.
Como está en el diagrama que subí la trifasica es a 220 voltios. y asi pensabe conectarlo
pero tenia muchas dudas. Estoy en cali colombia, y la trifsica es de 220vac.
Gracias por sacarme de la duda.


----------



## ls2k (Mar 23, 2015)

Te refieres a que en trifasico entre lineas es de 220V? o a que  de linea a neutro hay 220V?


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Mar 23, 2015)

Entre fases hay 220 voltios.  Entre cada fase y neutro hay 110 voltios. 

Saludos!


----------



## J2C (Mar 23, 2015)

Ls2k


 La Red de distribución de energía donde el vive es:

 Trifásica con Neutro (4 conductores).

 Fase a Neutro 127 VCA

 Entre Fases 220 VCA.


 Distribución Estrella.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 23, 2015)

Revisa la imágen que subí en un mensaje anterior, esa es la linea trifasica de 220volts AC



Ya qu estamos en esto.
Por que en las configuraciones de cableado a variadores para 220 voltios o 400 voltios
de trifasica, solo le conectan las tres líneas. ¿que pasa con el neutro es estos casos?
Trifasico de tres fases... y el neutro cuando se manejan contactores?
como se conecta.



Bueno, creo que se usa para sacar 110vac con una de las fases vivas en caso de dispositivos que se alimenten con esta tension, parce que es mas versatil que la monofásica.
Me refiero a la linea trifásica de 220 volts AC.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 24, 2015)

la distribución de las redes domicilarias es trifásica + neutro ya sean de 220 o de 380
Industrialmente se utilza trifásica, por el ato consumo, a mayor tensión menos corriente y porque las cargas quedan distribuidas en cambio si fuera monofásica se podrianan producir fuertes desbalanceos que afecten la red

De echo los motores eléctricos en jaula de ardilla se fabrican hasta 1Hp- 11/2Hp pero no más en cambios los trifásicos van desde fraccionariso(fracción de HP) hasta variso cientos


----------



## fercon (Jun 29, 2017)

Saludos. A ver si no me echan de aqui tambien. Agradezco _*Orientación*_ . Estoy comprometido en demostrar teoricamente que en motores electricos (Especial compresores) a menor voltaje mayor consumo amperaje. Creo que al disminuir la variación del campo se aproxima a cd en la bobina lo que implica la sobrecorriente pero no logro visualizar por donde empezar. Agradezco un empujon en esto


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 29, 2017)

Hola, referente a lo que preguntas y comentas ése fenómeno se da en los motores a inducción. Pues ya que al reducir la tensión de alimentación, pero manteniendo la fcia. el par motor se ve reducido. Por lo tanto aumentará el resbalamiento, entonces el rotor provocará una reducción de la reluctancia, lo que hará aumentar la corriente del estator. 
A mayor resbalamiento, mayor consumo, y si ésto continúa en aumento, el rotor en un momento dado se bloqueara, ya que no puede seguir al campo magnético rotatorio.


----------



## fercon (Jul 2, 2017)

Gracias. Si entiendo aunque si pudieras darme algunas pistas para la desmostracion seria genial. Mientras tanto sigo leyendo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 2, 2017)

Hola, que tipo de pistas necesitas?
Te recomiendo leer sobre motores eléctricos, en especial a inducción(asincronos).


----------



## José Rivero (Jul 3, 2017)

Hace exactamente 50 años, salió en "MECANICA POPULAR"  mes julio 1967 un convertidor para motores trifásicos, espero les pueda servir, ya que por mi parte nunca tuve la necesidad de experimentarlo, saludos y mucha suerte,   Pd. me pareció muy interesante, especialmente por el sistema de compensación para el arranque


----------



## fercon (Jul 5, 2017)

Gracias GRd, por tiempo y paciencia. Por ahora estoy relacionando cambio del flujo inductor 1 (estator) y rotor, que completa la auto inductancias y establece la inducción mutua. De aquí el par del que hablan que luego se sostiene y con atraso o deslizamiento garantiza el giro de acuerdo al balance de potencias. Ahora estoy con modelo equivalente del asíncrono. Espero sea por aquí la cosa, sino me regreso y arranco por otro lado. (Los matemáticos somos así). Al tener más organizadas las notas coloco las relaciones diferenciales sobre lo que menciono para sus esperadas y necesarios aportes

Bueno he investigado bastante, la mayoría de los textos Maquinas Ac basan sus explicaciones en análisis _*Fisico*_  del motor de inducción y queda claro el aumento de la corriente rotórica por el incremento del deslizamiento al disminuir el Voltaje de linea. Pero el asunto que me he planteado porfiadamente es demostrar mediante análisis Matemático tal fenómeno.

Tengo avances, se puede demostrar que el mayor deslizamiento y por tanto consumo de corriente y calentamiento Joule devanado rotor ocurre en transitorio de arranque y a rotor bloqueado, a esta corriente se tiende cuando disminuye dicho voltaje de linea.

Sin embargo, no presentare el desarrollo de las diferenciales de flujo y corriente que se involucran en la demostracion hasta tanto no logre generalizarlas a motores monofásicos ya que hay algunas variaciones. Por otra parte, no quisiera colocar algo en éste digno Foro que esté errado. Pero agradezco siempre sus orientaciones... Paciencia, sigo en ésto.


----------



## rulfo (Mar 26, 2019)

Buenas, resulta que tengo un motor de una turbina que ha funcionado en trifasico en conexión en estrella y la he pasado a monofasico utilizando una conexión en triangulo con dos condensadores de 80uf en paralelo y de  300v, el motor parece ser que funciona  bien, el problema es que a los 5 minutos de su funcionamiento los condensadores estan un poco caliente, es posible que sea por su bajo  valor de tensión?
Según Caracteristicas el motor tiene un consumo de 2kw.
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 26, 2019)

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, resulta que tengo un motor de una turbina que ha funcionado en trifasico en conexión en estrella y la he pasado a monofasico utilizando una conexión en triangulo con dos condensadores de 80uf en paralelo y de  300v, el motor parece ser que funciona  bien, el problema es que a los 5 minutos de su funcionamiento los condensadores estan un poco caliente, es posible que sea por su bajo  valor de tensión?
> Según Caracteristicas el motor tiene un consumo de 2kw.
> Gracias y saludos


Hola a todos . caro Don rulfo si los capacitores estan calientes seguramente eso es debido a la curriente que pasa por els y no por la tensión , asi ese calientamento es potenzia reactiva dicipada en calor (efecto Joule)
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 26, 2019)

Puede ser un poco de cada cosa, los picos de la red de 220 son de casi 310Vac, consultaste si esos valores de capacidad estan bién, no tengo a mano la tabla de siemes al respecto


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 26, 2019)

Hola, yo me pregunto cómo logras una conexión de condensadores en triángulo en una red monofásica?
Creo que debo cambiar de profesión


----------



## rulfo (Mar 27, 2019)

Buenas, este es el motor, 2,2 kw, y el tipo de conexión que he realizado, y el tipo de condensador utilizado, lo que no me parece normal es que los condensadores en un 5m de funcionamiento se encuentre calientes, según los cálculos debería utilizar unos 154uf, estoy utilizando dos de 88uf en paralelo igual a 176 uf, y ya que los condensadores son de 330v no creo que sea por problemas del valor de tensión, ya que se supone que con utilizar un valor de 1, 25 por 220v es sufiente.


----------



## rulfo (Mar 27, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos . caro Don rulfo si los capacitores estan calientes seguramente eso es debido a la curriente que pasa por els y no por la tensión , asi ese calientamento es potenzia reactiva dicipada en calor (efecto Joule)
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.




Es posible que sea normal que se calienten??
Por el paso de corriente?


rulfo dijo:


> Es posible que sea normal que se calienten??
> Por el paso de corriente?




Perdón Daniel, toque algo y borre tus mensajes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2019)

Si no estoy loco eso es un capacitor  electrolítico de arranque y sólo pueden funcionar 4 segundos sino pueden explotar , debería ser un capacitor al aceite que obviamente cuestas 10 veces más.


----------



## rulfo (Mar 27, 2019)

Son dos condensadores reciclados de una isla de congelados, de los compresores, medí su capacitancia y al dar un valor correcto decidí utilizarlo, desconozco cuál era su funcionamiento ya que me lo dieron tal cual, hay forma de saber que se trata  de condensadores de arranque?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2019)

Hay dos tipos de capacitores , el electrolítico de arranque que sólo pueden funcionar 4 segundos y son para motores con relé de arranque o centrífugo de arranque , y luego los capacitores de aceite que son para funcionamiento contínuo , tu caso

capacitor electrolítico de arranque - Google Search

capacitor al aceite  de marcha - Google Search

Por favor foto de la tapa del capacitor dónde están los conectores o cables.


----------



## rulfo (Mar 27, 2019)

rulfo dijo:


> Son dos condensadores reciclados de una isla de congelados, de los compresores, medí su capacitancia y al dar un valor correcto decidí utilizarlo, desconozco cuál era su funcionamiento ya que me lo dieron tal cual, hay forma de saber que se trata  de condensadores de arranque?





Ahora que recuerdo me dieron estos dos y otros dos de 12uf y 450v,  puede ser perfectamente lo que comentas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2019)

Anlass kondensator = ocasión condensador

No te sirven , son de arranque


----------

